# Key Post: holidays in france



## slimJim3600 (8 Feb 2004)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good site for viewing and booking self catering accomodation in France or Portugal.

Slim


----------



## Macnas (9 Feb 2004)

*holydays*

www.portugalvirtual.pt or use a search engine like I did!


----------



## PMU (20 May 2004)

*Going to France?*

Going to France?

If you are travelling in France this year here are a few places I’ve stayed in and recommend both for accommodation and food: 

A l’Arbre Vert, Ammerschwihr,  near Colmar, Alsace, www.arbre-vert.net/

Auberge de la Quatr’Heurie,  Bèze, near Dijon, Bourgogne. This place is seriously good and well worth a few nights stay. www.quatrheurie.com/. 

Au Vieux Logis, Brevonnes,  near Troyes, Champagne Ardennes,   The owner was a finalist in a French masterchef competition. [broken link removed]

Auberge de la Pomme de la Pin, Senonches,  near Chartres, Eure et Loire.  [broken link removed]


----------



## Vanilla (20 May 2004)

*Re: Going to France?*

www.abritel.fr


----------



## sueellen (21 May 2004)

*Re: holidays in france*

There are 2 links provided by Ceist Beag in this post  which may provide some help in arrangemtents


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 May 2004)

*Re: holidays in france*

Yup, I can highly recommend the cottage we stayed in if yer travelling to Brittany - you can view the details [broken link removed]. It suits 2 ideally but if ye have children can sleep 4 comfortably (i.e. there is just one open plan bedroom with two double beds!). Tis a lovely cottage in a very rural, quiet part of the countryside beside a farm and very few other houses. But it is only a 25 minute drive from the coast so yer not too far from anything!


----------



## sueellen (21 May 2004)

*holidays in france*

Try www.frenchconnections.co.uk/. The prices are in sterling, but there is a very big selection of properties in all regions.


----------



## sueellen (26 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*biddingagent
Registered User
Advice on renting Villa/House in France/Spain Summer 05*

I am considering renting a house/villa in the South of France or in Spain for a couple of weeks in the Summer of 2005 (early bird and all that!). I was wondering if anyone has any experience of this or could recommend a good house/villa in a nice town/area. There will be two couples, two children and an infant. Haven't set my heart on a particular country/region.  

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Advice on renting Villa/House in France/Spain Summer 2005*

Vacation Rentals by Owners
www.gite.com
www.frenchconnections.co.uk/





*Dr Moriarty
Frequent poster
Re: Advice on renting Villa/House in France/Spain Summer '05*

For French rentals, I'd add  to sueellen's list. "Pap", btw, stands for de Particulier à Particulier, indicating that these are private individuals as opposed to agencies!  

You should probably look under "seasonal rentals". You can consult the site in English — it'll provide you with a list of departmental numbers, and the ads are (admittedly quite "ropily") translated — but unless you get lucky you'll probably need a bit of French to contact the owners/landlords...

Still, as it's aimed at a largely domestic readership, and sans middlemen, it should give you a useful yardstick for comparing other quotes you get from the agents... 

*biddingagent
Registered User
Re: Advice on renting Villa/House in France/Spain Summer 05*

Thanks for the advice. I will give it a try. I am still undecided but it is very useful to have a few leads.  

*raz
Package Holiday (Flight/SC Apt) in S.France*

A pal of mine is keen to source info on package holidays in South of France - which include return flight to Nice (or Garsconne (sp?)), complex with self-catering apartments and organised activities for 2 kids (10 and 12 years old). They dont want Keycamp, etc. which means ferry/car drive - only flight from Dublin to a resort with S/C apts & hotels.
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance,
Raz 

*Sueellen,
Moderator*

Hi Raz,

Not too sure about a package but a read thru these previous threads might give some info:





*Flights info*

www.opodo.co.uk
www.skyscanner.net/
www.expedia.co.uk
www.toandfrom.org/airport/europe.html 

*dinky
Hotels in Nice?*

Can anyone recommend a hotel in Nice? Looking for something with a bit of character in the old part of the city. thanks 

*Newbie
Nice*

Gotta be The Negresco!!! 

*Flake
Negresco*

I don't know that I'd say the Negresco has character. It shouts money and champagne lifestyle all right. I actually found it quite intimidating. Didn't stay there mind you - apart from the fact that we couldn't afford it I don't think I would have relaxed there.  

*ballygowan
Hotels in Toulouse*

Looking for pointers to a good hotel in Toulouse area - city centre or suburbs, not fussy. 

*Su
Recommended Hotels*

I recently stayed in and would highly recommend, Hôtel de la Cité. Its about 90km from Toulouse in the picturesque and historic town of Carcassonne. Well worth the deviation.


----------

